# Tire question: Will 245/35/19 fit with no rubbing?



## cpettphll (Jun 5, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows if a 245/35/19 would have any rubbing or clearance problems on the tt?
Other than that, I believe a 235/35/19 would be fine, but the minimal increased sidewall size of the 245s would help on these roads here.
BTW, my rims are 19x8.5 et.35. Not planning on lowering as of yet.
Thanks


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Tire question: Will 245/35/19 fit with no rubbing? (cpettphll)*

i dont know about the 245 but the rest should be fine


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Tire question: Will 245/35/19 fit with no rubbing? (Corrado SLC NL)*

?? I Have 255x35's and still have room


----------



## cpettphll (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Tire question: Will 245/35/19 fit with no rubbing? (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_?? I Have 255x35's and still have room










What offset and width of wheels? Any pics? 
I was assuming they would fit with no problems, but I was just checking to see if anyone was currently running anything bigger than 235/35/19.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Tire question: Will 245/35/19 fit with no rubbing? (cpettphll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpettphll* »_

What offset and width of wheels? Any pics? 
I was assuming they would fit with no problems, but I was just checking to see if anyone was currently running anything bigger than 235/35/19.


My rears are 265/35/18's


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Tire question: Will 245/35/19 fit with no rubbing? (kjverock)*

I have 235/35 r19 with 19x8.5 et30 rims and I need spacers (I use 5mm) in the front so this doesn't happen


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

I have 245/35/18 all around, beautiful...


----------



## cpettphll (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Tire question: Will 245/35/19 fit with no rubbing? (Phrost)*

I ended up just buying some 235/35 last night.
Is that the inside of the tire from the strut?
So with the 5mm spacer it is basically the same setup as I have with et35 then, or will I need a 10mm spacer?


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_I have 235/35 r19 with 19x8.5 et30 rims and I need spacers (I use 5mm) in the front so this doesn't happen


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

Im running 235/35-19 on a 19" 8.5 wheel. I have no issues. 25mm spacers on the rear just for looks. no rubbing.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

that had to make a lot of noise.....didnt u hear it before it cut the tire that badly?
Dan


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

lol


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (actorlany)*

No, I think it was just barely rubbing or only rubbed while turning or something. It took a while to cut it and it was an extremely slow leak







But that's what I get for being stupid haha


----------



## kdwalker1 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Question about 245/35/18 on 2005 TT 3.2 Quattro*

Hello, Mr.2TT,
I know this is an old thread, but I had been planning on getting 18x8.5 wheels, and was hoping that 245/35R18s would fit without any problems.
You state that you are running this size without any problems. Can you tell me what the offset of your wheels are, and if you are using spacers, what the widths of those are?

Thanks,
Sincerely,
Kevin


----------

